# Cameras



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe not quite an OH question, but perhaps related. I am thinking of getting one or more of the little wireless hidden camera type things, perhaps for inside or at the entrance to be able to webstream some hives. Has anyone already done this that would have pointers on equipment recommendations and techniques?


----------



## Emmett (Mar 24, 2021)

No experience web streaming but I have a trail cam that can film a swarm moving in or something like that.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KP9SPD4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> Maybe not quite an OH question, but perhaps related. I am thinking of getting one or more of the little wireless hidden camera type things, perhaps for inside or at the entrance to be able to webstream some hives. Has anyone already done this that would have pointers on equipment recommendations and techniques?


I've done a fairly extensive write-up here, and also here, of several cameras and instrumentation that I've set up for my hives.

That second page's description and first embedded video is a bit out of date, because I removed the interior camera when I moved the colony to a regular Deep box, without all the camera holes. But the write-up and still pictures are still a useful guide.


----------

